# Wow Datenbank tot



## Wynn (31. August 2014)

connection to media:3312 failed (errno=0, msg=php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Zu diesem Hostnamen gehört keine Adresse)



kommt da wenn man was sucht


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2014)

Hi,

da ist der Suchserver offenbar ausgefallen.


----------

